# Marshawn Lynch retiring!



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

http://twitter.com/MoneyLynch/status/696525541826924546/photo/1


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 8, 2016)

maybe we can pay cam chancellor now.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 10, 2016)

I still remember Lynch saying applebee's is the HOT spot in buffalo


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 10, 2016)

Warra bich!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 11, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Warra bich!


Or maybe he don't wanna take too many hits on field and just rather take hits off of a fattie/bong/vaporizer/blunt!!!

B4L


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

I'm just here so I dont he fined


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

Get*


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 17, 2016)




----------

